# Crozza lascia LA7 e va alla Rai



## admin (16 Settembre 2013)

Maurizio Crozza è pronto a lasciare LA7 e sbarcare sulla tv pubblica. La notizia non è ancora ufficiale, ma diverse fonti la danno per certa. Il comico continuerà a lavorare per LA7 fino a Dicembre. Poi approderà in Rai. Il nuovo proprietario dell'emittente, Cairo, ha intrapreso un'importante riduzione dei costi all'interno dell'azienda. E l'intera produzione annuale di Crozza si aggira intorno ai 14 milioni di euro. Troppi soldi che spingono il comico verso il primo canale Rai.


----------



## Marilson (16 Settembre 2013)

follia, sarà ingabbiato in Rai


----------

